# The 2010 bcrods.com J-BAIT



## HAWGHUNNA

We are very proud to announce that http://www.bcrods.com/ has agreed to be the Title Sponsor for 2010 J-BAIT, make it 3 straight years of doing so.

This sponsorship just got even sweeter.

Steve Broadwell (Owner of BCRODS) will be supplying 2 gift certificates to be awarded to the Georgia State Champions (2010 J-BAIT's winning 2 man team). The winners can use those certificate to have Mr. Broadwell build them a custom rod to their liking. 

Please visit the BCRODS web site and have a look around. If you are thinking about investing in a new rod, you may as well get it built to your specifications. And Mr. Broadwell does excellent work and is very informative when it come to rod questioning.

Steve,We appreciate your support very much.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

We are also proud to announce that Randall Kirkpatrick of Fish Atlanta Guide Service has agreed to become the official Swim Bait Sponsor of the 2010 J-BAIT.

The Georgia State Champions (2010 J-BAIT's winning 2 man team) will receive one (1) High Power Herring Swim Bait each.) http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html

Randall has done years of Swim Bait research, and has employed that knowledge into one of the greatest hard swim baits ever designed. 

Please visit the website of our official swim bait sponsor, and information about Randall's guide services can also be found on this site.

Randall, thanks for your support.


----------



## Jim Lee

Two GREAT sponsors! I have used both products and have been very pleased.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks also go out to you Jim .....

For ordering us a custom engraved (J-BAIT 2010 Big Bass Champ) Gator Grip Professional Series Ruler to be awarded to the 2010 bcrods J-BAIT Big Bass Champion.

Guys, please check out Gator Grip's products for all of you Professional Grade Tournament supplies, such as rulers, weigh-in bags, culling systems and more.

http://www.gatorgrip.com/cart/

We appreciate everything that you do to support our Championship event Jim.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Well,

The J-BAIT Committee is proud to announce our latest associate sponsor for the 2010 J-BAIT ...... *froggtoggs * 

One of the world's leaders in rain gear for any situation!!!

Please check out FroggToggs' web site for a variety of wet weather gear to meet any of your outdoor needs.

http://www.froggtoggs.com/

Thanks for your support of our State Championship froggtoggs.

Terry Lee


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thats awesome, got frogg toggs myself, thanks to Randall and Steve and frogg toggs.


----------



## lizard drager

i was thinking about getin some toggs but could not make up my mind.this sponsorship just made up my mind.im gettin them now.


----------



## Derek Snider

Thank you so much for supporting our cause Mr. Broadwell. Although I wasn't fortunate enough to win one of these rods last year, I did hold one and size it up and these rods are products of Mr. Broadwell's fine craftsmanship and expertise. However, I do have the pleasure of displaying a custom gator grip ruler in my garage courtesy of Mr. Jim Lee. Thanks in advance to Frogg Toggs and Mr. Randall Krikpatrick as well for their generousity towards this event and I look forward to seeing these sponsors recognized in the 2010 j-bait. 
Despite my differences in opinion with the format, the j-bait tournament is in the best interest of all jonboat anglers and clubs alike and I look forward to the opportunity to compete against the state's best small water anglers and continuing to see this event grow and get the proper recognition that jonboat anglers deserve. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Derek Snider

Opps, that would be Mr. Kirkpatrick...sorry about that Randall, its bed time..lol. 
Also while I'm thanking sponsors, Terry Lee has brought Constant Threat Baits a long ways and he always has everyone fishing a nice goodie bag. His chatterbaits (vybe raiderz) and jigs are second to none in my opinion.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hopefully, there will be more sponsor prizes to come guys.

I appreciate the fact that you guys are recognizing our sponsors  for the J-BAIT..... that's what they (our sponsors) look for in return. Lizard Drager, your comment about seeing one of our J-BAIT sponsor, helping you to make a decision about which brand of product to invest in, is what makes this thing work ...... thank you sir.

Thanks for the compliment on Constant Threat Baits Derek, I have a lot of time invested in research and development of  the Vybe Raiderz ..... and although I may be a lil' bias ..... It has became a favorite bait of mine, and the Brush-N-Vader Jigz have put a few geeterz in the pockets of some of our customers, as has the Vybe Raiderz.

I will have some baits available for the tourney, in one fashion or another ....... Thanks again guys, for your support of our sponsors.

P.S ...... I own a bcrods.com 7' Crankin' Stik with micro guides, and it is an awesome rod. If only I could learn how to fish lip less cranks ....... I'd be in business.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Two tourneys left in our regular season, and Mike-o-Nelly and myself are not lock into this event yet


----------



## LIPS

end of season is alot tougher then i expected. If your a SJA member you gotta finish in top 10 then in the top six of the end of season top 10 tournament to be eligable.  All the fishing for the hole season lies in that one tournament. I hope I make it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> end of season is alot tougher then i expected. If your a SJA member you gotta finish in top 10 then in the top six of the end of season top 10 tournament to be eligable.  All the fishing for the hole season lies in that one tournament. I hope I make it.



The SJA top 10 Championship has nothing to do with qualifying for the J-BAIT. It will be the top six teams from the regular season standings that qualify. Good Luck.


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The SJA top 10 Championship has nothing to do with qualifying for the J-BAIT. It will be the top six teams from the regular season standings that qualify. Good Luck.



Yeah, I wish it was the other way around.   With 2 tourneys to go it sure aint looking good for last years 4th place jbait team!  Terry your LWB Lucas tourneys might get skipped from now on.  They are killing me in points!


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> Yeah, I wish it was the other way around.   With 2 tourneys to go it sure aint looking good for last years 4th place jbait team!  Terry your LWB Lucas tourneys might get skipped from now on.  They are killing me in points!


Didnt Rick fish the tournament you missed at Lucas?  That dont count for you?


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The SJA top 10 Championship has nothing to do with qualifying for the J-BAIT. It will be the top six teams from the regular season standings that qualify. Good Luck.



Oh well cool.  Tough tournament at the end of these schedules


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm very proud to announce that we have landed a product sponsorship from one of the greatest new fishing tackle innovations ever.

Along with the* Spin Tech Hooks* Sponsorship, there will be a one time special offer to us Jonboat Anglers on these incredible hooks.

Details to come ....

Meanwhile, Check this out fellaz ..... 

http://basstarbaits.com/spintech/

Thank you Spin Tech hooks for your support of the 2011 J-BAIT.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm very proud to announce that we have landed a product sponsorship from one of the greatest new fishing tackle innovations ever.
> 
> Along with the* Spin Tech Hooks* Sponsorship, there will be a one time special offer to us Jonboat Anglers on these incredible hooks.
> 
> Details to come ....
> 
> Meanwhile, Check this out fellaz .....
> 
> http://basstarbaits.com/spintech/
> 
> Thank you Spin Tech hooks for your support of the 2011 J-BAIT.



Good hooks... I have them on all of my cranks and they have saved me quite a few times


----------



## Duffman3746

I learned about these hooks earlier this year and haven't stopped buying them since


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Glad you guys approve of this product  , and proud to have Spin Tech Hooks supporting our State Championship Tournament.


----------



## jerad

Will sand or grass get inside the spinning parts. If so then the hook will have a hard time turning then. Will it not turn into another just a regular old treble hook. What if the moving part breaks. Then the hook it self falls off.  Along with the fishhy.


----------



## russ010

jerad said:


> Will sand or grass get inside the spinning parts. If so then the hook will have a hard time turning then. Will it not turn into another just a regular old treble hook. What if the moving part breaks. Then the hook it self falls off.  Along with the fishhy.



it hasn't been a problem in the year that I've been using them... and I've been using them before they hit the markets.

I fish in grass, sand, rock - you name it, I've fished it. And they are still spinning just as true as the day I got them. The way they are made, that shouldn't pose a problem. Besides, if it does stop spinning, it will be just like any other hook that is on the crankbait - one that doesn't spin...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> Will sand or grass get inside the spinning parts. If so then the hook will have a hard time turning then. Will it not turn into another just a regular old treble hook. What if the moving part breaks. Then the hook it self falls off.  Along with the fishhy.



This design is ingenious jerad. If you can imagine the concept of an unused pop rivet ..... holding the steel shank with thumb and forefinger on one hand, and turn the aluminum rivet with the other.

Now, take 3 hook shanks and weld them onto the rivet section, and bend a loop in the shaft (to tie your line to), and you pretty much have this concept ....... there is nothing to tear up on these hooks my friend. A lil' reel magic, jj's majic, wd 40, or jack's juice sprayed on them from time to time will keep em greased up for ya


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well,
> 
> The J-BAIT Committee is proud to announce our latest associate sponsor for the 2010 J-BAIT ...... *froggtoggs *
> 
> One of the world's leaders in rain gear for any situation!!!
> 
> Please check out FroggToggs' web site for a variety of wet weather gear to meet any of your outdoor needs.
> 
> http://www.froggtoggs.com/
> 
> Thanks for your support of our State Championship froggtoggs.
> 
> Terry Lee



These just showed up in the mail ...... it won't be long now fellas.

I'm rollin' out to Horton now


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

EDGE LURES has agreed to support our State Championship Tournament again this year as a product sponsor.

Ironically, a product from EDGE LURES played a HUGE roll in the 2009 J-BAIT Champions' victory.

The company is having some problems with their web site at the present time. But, please show your support to EDGE LURES. EDGE LURES was established here in Georgia in 1986. Edge manufactures a wide variety of soft plastics, as well as HARD HEAD Jigs and other fishing accessories.


Edge Lures, Inc
1780 S State Line Road
Lagrange, GA 30240-8077 
Phone: (706) 882-5454 

Thank you EDGE LURES, we appreciate your support.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> EDGE LURES has agreed to support our State Championship Tournament again this year as a product sponsor.
> 
> Ironically, a product from EDGE LURES played a LARGE roll in the 2009 J-BAIT Champion's victory.
> 
> The company is having some problems with their web site at the present time. But, please show your support to EDGE LURES. EDGE LURES was established here in Georgia in 1986. Edge manufactures a wire variety of soft plastics, as well as HARD HEAD Jigs and other fishing accessories.
> 
> 
> Edge Lures, Inc
> 1780 S State Line Road
> Lagrange, GA 30240-8077
> Phone: (706) 882-5454
> 
> Thank you EDGE LURES, we appreciate your support.



They have some of the best plastics... thanks for turning me on to them last year Terry


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> They have some of the best plastics... thanks for turning me on to them last year Terry



I agree Russ, I have been using the Edge Lures soft plastics for years. And last year, I fell in love with their "HARD HEAD" Foot Ball Style Shaky Heads ..... GITHANET


----------



## jerad

russ010 said:


> it hasn't been a problem in the year that I've been using them... and I've been using them before they hit the markets.
> 
> I fish in grass, sand, rock - you name it, I've fished it. And they are still spinning just as true as the day I got them. The way they are made, that shouldn't pose a problem. Besides, if it does stop spinning, it will be just like any other hook that is on the crankbait - one that doesn't spin...


  Ok thank Russ


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The 2010 bcrods.com J-BAIT is gonna once again, be magic.

J.J's Magic that is. I'm proud to tell you guys that J.J announced to me today, that they will be helping us with our state championship again this year as a product sponsor.

As many of you may know, J.J Pollock (the owner of JJ'S Magic) is now the owner of Ol' Nelle Lures (Buzz Baits, Spinner Baits, Jigs, and accessories) as well as JJ's Magic. Please show your appreciation to J.J and company, by considering adding their fine products to your tackle selection.

http://www.jjsmagic.com/

We Jonboat Anglers truly appreciate the continued support from J.J's Magic.


----------



## Fast Phil

Great work HAWGHUNNA.

I'm working on a film crew to be there the 10th to capture the action, weigh-in and do some interviews of the anglers.  Hopefully, this gets finalized in the next day or two.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Fast Phil said:


> Great work HAWGHUNNA.
> 
> I'm working on a film crew to be there the 10th to capture the action, weigh-in and do some interviews of the anglers.  Hopefully, this gets finalized in the next day or two.



That sounds AWESOME Fast Phil.

We Jonboat Anglers appreciate the support from all of you guys at http://sportsmanliving.com/ ..... and congratulations on the Fishing & Hunting EXPO that you guys have coming up in January, I look forward to attending.


----------



## Fast Phil

It's finalized.  We'll be there to film.  As mentioned above, we'll be filming the weigh-in, doing some interviews and getting some tourny action.

We are planning to have the footage available online and maybe even cutting some DVD copies if the anglers want it.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Fast Phil said:


> It's finalized.  We'll be there to film.  As mentioned above, we'll be filming the weigh-in, doing some interviews and getting some tourny action.
> 
> We are planning to have the footage available online and maybe even cutting some DVD copies if the anglers want it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.



Guys,

Since day 2 of the State Championship has been dubbed as the J-BAIT (day 1- the qualifier), The Sportsman Living Film Crew will only have the cameras rollin' at Lake Horton on October 10th 2010. This is an awesome announcement, especially considering the short notice that these guys were given.

Thanks again Fast Phil, we appreciate the support.

P.S ..... The on-line footage will be shown exclusively @ http://sportsmanliving.com/ ..... and it may only be a 5 min. segment/clip of the show. Sportsman Living is paying their camera crew to shoot this event for us, so please consider showing your support back to these guys by ordering your own full length copy of The 2010 J-BAIT on DVD ..... Y'all can count me in for a couple of DVDs.


----------



## LIPS

Thats cool


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I am proud to announce the Jack's Juice Outdoor Specialty Products has continued to support the J-BAIT, for what has became 7 straight years now.

Jack's Juice has replied, stating that they will once again donate some product to be dispersed at the J-BAIT.

Jack's Juice Outdoor Specialty Products not only manufacture outstanding bait sprays for fishermen, they also offer products for hunters, and all around outdoor activities.

Please visit their web site, and check out all of their Specialty Products. http://www.jacksjuice.com/index.html

Thanks Jack's Juice, for your continued support.

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm very proud to announce that we have landed a product sponsorship from one of the greatest new fishing tackle innovations ever.
> 
> Along with the* Spin Tech Hooks* Sponsorship, there will be a one time special offer to us Jonboat Anglers on these incredible hooks.
> 
> Details to come ....
> 
> Meanwhile, Check this out fellaz .....
> 
> http://basstarbaits.com/spintech/
> 
> Thank you Spin Tech hooks for your support of the 2011 J-BAIT.



Just received 36 packs, one pk. for each angler that makes the cut. Also got 2 long sleeved T- Shirts for the winners ..... I need pics. with the winners with those T- Shirts on, and their banner in the back ground. *PLEASE DON'T LET ME FORGET*. Some decals and literature will also be available.

This is some very generous support guys, I will let you guys know how to redeem your special one time offer on your first purchase of Spin Tech Hooks. 

Thanks BasStar,

Terry Lee


----------



## russ010

I want to personally thank all of the sponsors that supported the 2010 JBAIT. We received a lot of nice prize packs, and the winners received some VERY nice gifts.

So thank you, and we will definitely be supporting you in the future. 

BANG will be adding links to all sponsors on the links page. Give me some time though - this is a busy time of year at work, but I will get you on there.

Thanks again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I want to personally thank all of the sponsors that supported the 2010 JBAIT. We received a lot of nice prize packs, and the winners received some VERY nice gifts.
> 
> So thank you, and we will definitely be supporting you in the future.
> 
> BANG will be adding links to all sponsors on the links page. Give me some time though - this is a busy time of year at work, but I will get you on there.
> 
> Thanks again.



I echo your thankfulness Russ!!!

We (Georgia Jonboat Circuit) have gained continued support from many of the great sponsors that help to make the J-BAIT the event that it is. And we were able to gain some additional support from several great new sponsors this year. 

And the anglers with attitudes like you have shown above, that are willing to show and prove their support to the companies that are willing to support our sport of Jonboat competition ....... is exactly what helps in bringing continued support from these sponsors.

I appreciate the fact that you sir, are willing to link our J-BAIT Sponsors to your club's web site. This not only shows your support for our sponsors, but also shows that BANG really enjoyed becoming involved with the Georgia Jonboat Circuit's State Championship.

And trust me when I say, that each and every club that have been participating in the J-BAIT for the past 6 years  ........ truly appreciate the fact that BANG is showing such awesome support towards the J-BAIT and our sponsors.

This is a testament that you guys really felt like you were involve in a true State Championship Tournament.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## russ010

I was able to get a few of the sponsors on the site last night... not completely done yet.

I've got JJs Magic, Jacks Juice, Frogg Toggs, Sportsman Living, Broadwell Rods, and BasStar on - I had to make their logos last night, so it took me a while... 

I'm going to have to make something for Edge baits and then grab a pic of Randalls HPH swimbait and make a logo for it too.


To get to the links, go to http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/indexframes.html, then click on the "Links" button. 

There are a few more sponsors on there, and Fishermans Heaven is the CHEAPEST place to buy Roboworms, hands down. You can buy in bulk packs of 6 (they package them in a sturdy zip lock bag, and are the largest supplier of Roboworms).

Git Bit are some local GA boys, and their jigs are awesome - guarantee you have never fished a jig head like this before if you've never used them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Looks good Russ, I really appreciate that my friend.

I personally use CTB's Mopster, Brush-N-Vader, and Mini Brush-N-Vader Jigz though.

The CTB Site is under construction ..... but all of our jig come with the same wedge shaped heads as our Mopster Jigz (shown in the provided link), the Brush-N-Vader & Mini Brush-N-Vaderz (finesse jigz) come without the heavy living rubber strands.

http://www.constantthreatbaits.com/Constant_Threat_Baits/Mopster_Jigz.html#grid

P.S ..... We should be adding our buzz bait, spinner bait, and jig head pages by the week end.


----------



## russ010

ctb has been added... I had to kinda make a few changes to your logo to get it to work right on the page.. if you don't like it, let me know and i can change it


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> ctb has been added... I had to kinda make a few changes to your logo to get it to work right on the page.. if you don't like it, let me know and i can change it



Thanks Russ, Although I did not provide any CTB Baits this year, CTB did sponsor the plaques again, that the winners got. I have got a lady redesigning (cleaning up) our logo right now (and it is looking sweet), so that it will be professionally done, and then I can get some decals printed up. I would also like to get my boat wrapped with the logo on it ..... but I got to find a real job first


----------



## russ010

no worries about not providing any baits - I should have had your baits on my links page all along. Let me know when you get a new logo and I'll update the current one with it if you want


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I WANT TO THANK, OUR BIGGEST SUPPORTER OVER THE LAST 7 YEARS ....... GEORGIA OUTDOOR NEWS ...... Who will be covering our J-BAIT results again this year, in the 2010 November issue of GON .

Show your support to GON by going out and buying several copies to autograph and give as Christmas gifts.

Thanks GON, for everything that you guys do and have done to support Georgia's Jonboat Circuit. We appreciate your support.

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Each angler that competed in the J-BAIT has been rewarded  with a SWEET one time offer from ..... 

http://basstarbaits.com/store/


J-BAIT Participants can purchase Spin Tech Hooks @ $3.99 per pack, and the Dredger and Bigmac Crankbaits at $8.99 each.

If you participated, and are interested in placing an order, send me a pm for the offer code to go along with your name that I have provided this great sponsor with.

Many thanks to BasStar/Spin Tech Hooks.


----------



## Fast Phil

About 35 photos of the tourny photos have been uploaded HERE.  Here are some  of the "on the water" shots....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

WOW ....... Those are some TOTALLY AWESOME SHOTS.

Thanks for covering the event, and sharing the pics, Fast Phil & George.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We are very proud to announce that http://www.bcrods.com/ has agreed to be the Title Sponsor for 2010 J-BAIT, make it 3 straight years of doing so.
> 
> This sponsorship just got even sweeter.
> 
> Steve Broadwell (Owner of BCRODS) will be supplying 2 gift certificates to be awarded to the Georgia State Champions (2010 J-BAIT's winning 2 man team). The winners can use those certificate to have Mr. Broadwell build them a custom rod to their liking.
> 
> Please visit the BCRODS web site and have a look around. If you are thinking about investing in a new rod, you may as well get it built to your specifications. And Mr. Broadwell does excellent work and is very informative when it come to rod questioning.
> 
> Steve,We appreciate your support very much.



I just wanted to take this time to let Steve Broadwell of bcrods.com know how much I appreciate him supporting the J-BAIT over the last 3 years.

Steve, you build an awesome rod, sir. And your gracious support of the J-BAIT, was and is appreciated. Although you will not be able to help support the event in 2011, I will continue to support and recommend your custom rods. I fully understand and respect your decision.

Guys, please visit bcrods.com .... if you are looking for a technique specific rod, Mr. Broadwell can explain to you, everything that you ever wanted to know about fishing rods. Steve is a very professional and trust worthy business man, and quality is his goal.

Thanks Mr. Broadwell.
Terry Lee


----------

